# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Houdini (2006)

## magodiego

Ehrich Weiss (nombre Real de Harry Houdini) nació el 24 de Marzo de 1874 en Budapest, su padre era el Rabino Mayer Samuel Weiss y su madre Cecilia Steiner Weiss, los cuales emigraron a Estados Unidos en 1878. El apellido original era Weisz, que tuvieron que cambiarselo a Weiss por los oficiales de inmigración estadounidenses, igualmente su nombre de Ehrich fue cambiado por el de Erik. Los primeros años vivivieron en Appleton (wisconsin). Su padré falleció en dicha ciudad el 5 de octubre de 1892.

Es en esos primeros años cuando sufre un período de adaptación a un país sumamente diferente al de sus padres, comienza a trabajar y desarrollar su vitalidad dísicia, destreza y originalidad en la presentación de sus shows. Así se fue ganando un puesto dentro de los espectáculos de variedades, gracias sobre todo a su perseverancia y creatividad, siempre a su lado su esposa que en todo momento lo estimula en su esfuerzo: se trata de Wilhelmina Beatrice Rahner Houdini. Uno de sus hermanos lo seguiría en el camino del mundo de la magia, Theodore Hardeen cuyo verdadero nombre era Ferenez Deszo Weisz nacido el 4 de Marzo de 1876. Son estas tres personas las que consagraría su vida al mundo de la magia.

 Ehrich Weiss recurría al pasado continuamente para el desarrollo de sus espectáculos. Es cuando toma el nombre artístico de "Houdini".

Durante los años 1899-1907 es cuando transcurren los años de consagración de Harry Houdini dentro del espectáculo de variedades que le llevaría a la Fama.

Es en el año 1899 cuando un empresario Martin Beck, le aconseja que oriente sus espectáculos dentro del area del escapismo, reservando dicho empresario el Circuito de Orpheum famoso por su funciones de variedades a Harry Houdini. Es en este momento cuando se marca una etapa dejando atrás las funciones mal pagadas y magos mal contratados.


En 1900, Houdini comienza una gira por Europa que le lleva a situarse como un artista de primer nivel , imagen que se precoupaba de mantener y resaltar con una campaña de publicidad muy estudiada, basadas en imágenes, fotografías y en su película temprana. Su hermano Theodore se unió a él en el extranjero.

En 1905 Houdini decide volver a Estados Unidos, tras conseguir el éxito a su manera en el viejo continente. Y es el 31 de octubre de 1926 cuando murió Harry Houdini en la habitación número 401 del Hospital de Nuestra Señora de la Gracia en Detroit (Michigan) a las 13:26 horas, sus restos recibieron sepultura en el cementerio judio de Machpelah, ubicado en 80-30 de Cypress Hill, en el Barrio de Queens en New York.

Harry Houdini pasó a ser un punto de referencia para la magia moderno, consiguiendo posible lo imposible, quedando eternamente vivo en todos los magos de todos los tiempos, convirtiéndose en un mito, una leyenda y una realidad.

----------


## mariete15

Increible lo que hizo este pedazo de mago durante toda su vida

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Estan dando un documental con la historia y vida de Houdini. en el The Histoty Chanel. no se si se ve en todo el mundo... pero esta rebueno dura 2 horas.
yo lo grabe y quiero pasarlo al pc y dividirlo en partes para que lo puedan descargar...
paciencia paciencia

----------


## Zurraspas

Un dato muy curioso de este gran escapista y artista, fue su aguante al dolor, el cual le llevo a su tumba. Una cosa no mencionada en los anteriores post, fue su pequeño encuentro con 3 universitarios, los cuales le dijeron que si era verdad que podia aguantar el dolor, dicho esto, Houdini se levanto para que los muchachos le pegaran, y antes de que Houdini se incorporará uno de los universitarios, le propició 3 grandes puñetazos en la boca del estómago, dejando a Houdini en mal estado. Su muerte provocada por la inflamación del apendice, repercutió mucho sobre esta historia de los universitarios, aunque se cree que ellos no tubieron nada que ver con su muerte

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo tengo entendido que el que le propino el puñetazo era boxeador, y que le dió primero un puñetazo cuando Houdini se estava levantando de la silla. Evidentemente le dolió, pues Houdini aún no habia preparado la musculatura.

Luego hizo lo propio y se dejó dar otro golpe por el boxeador, esta vez Harry aguantó el tipo sin problemas pero el daño ya estaba hecho.

----------


## rabino

Muy buena la informacion postiada, para mi y creo que para la mayoria este Mago que se hizo llamar houdini se puede describir en una sola palabra..Maestro.
Me gustaria poder tener ese documental...

-El Raba-

----------


## Zurraspas

[quote="rabino"]Muy buena la informacion postiada, para mi y creo que para la mayoria este Mago que se hizo llamar houdini se puede describir en una sola palabra..Maestro.
Me gustaria poder tener ese documental...

Yo lo tengo porque me lo grabé de Canal de Historia, ocupa casi un CD, aunque lo puedes apañar por e-mule.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

¿ En este foro no se le llama Maestro a Tamariz ?

----------


## lop1

A pocos magos les daria el nombre de maestros, pero los dos se merecen el titulo   :Smile1:  
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## ernes y pico

yo tengo entendido , que houdini murió de apendicitis , que un periodista le dijo que si el tan resistente que era , era capaz de aguantar un puñetazo en el estomago , y el claro ante los medios no se pudo negar , y le dio en un sitio mal dado y .....

----------


## brujilla

> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿ En este foro no se le llama Maestro a Tamariz ?



Tamariz es el maestro de la cartomagia, y houdini del escapismo.

----------


## Dramagic

Tamariz no sólo es maestro de la cartomagia...es maestro en cualquier rama de la magia.

----------


## brujilla

bueno si, pero yo solo lo he visto hacer cartomagia   :Oops:

----------


## rabino

Creo que hudini marco una etapa importante en la magia "moderna", nadie discute que tamariz sea un grande, es mas es un idolo mio, pero tener la idea que tamariz es el unico puede salir de una cabeza chica unicamente.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ahora llego yo, y os destrozo xD.

Houdini no era mago, es más, detestaba la magia en palabras del mismisimo Vernon (video que dicho sea de paso podeis buscar por vuestros "medios").

No hacía NINGÚN tipo de Magia. Todo lo contrario, se dedicaba a emular a los farsantes con métodos que luego explicaba. Y a los magos los dejaba tranquilo. 

El Profesor y el Maestro coinciden al hablar de él (Vernon y Tamariz), no era mago, nunca quiso serlo, y nunca lo fue.

La magia no está MARCADA por Houdini, está MARCADA total y absolutamente por VERNON que es quien le destroza los esquemas y le dice con mucha educación "que tienes que aprender mucho hijo para que un mago no te la pueda dar con queso". Aunque bajo mi punto de vista, la magia moderna está marcada por Vernon, Malini, Daley, el propio Juan, Arturo, Hugard, Slydini...

La antigua, la magia del siglo pasado tampoco está marcada por Houdini, sino por Robert Houdin y por Hofzinser. Es mi punto de vista. 

Pero de lo que no hay duda, ni puntos de vista que valgan, es lo objetivo: Houdini era escapista, no mago.

Es VERNON quien marca la magia, Houdini poca relación tuvo con la magia.

----------


## ernes y pico

muy interesante lo que acabas de decir,ya lo habia escuchado de un mago de mi entorno,que houdini no fue el mejor,simplemente fue el que tuvo mayor marketing,fue un personaje astuto que sabía contentar lo que la prensa queria.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

MJJMarkos:

¿Para ti el escapismo está dentro o fuera de la magia? A ver si me lo puedes justificar .... que cuando no tienes ganas de hablar, simplemente dices ... "Esta fuera."

----------


## MJJMarkos

Está fuera. Y no creo que necesite una justificación tremenda. Piensa un poco.

----------


## letang

> ¿Para ti el escapismo está dentro o fuera de la magia?


Uyuyuy, esto creo que podría dar lugar a un debate largo...
Según como lo mires, el escapismo real, sin trucjaes ni nada, sería una habilidad en la que no interviene ninguna trampa ni ninguna técnica del ilusionismo, por lo tanto podría ser como los malabares o la globoflexia, un arte afín. Pero bien es cierto que el escapismo se ha metido mucho en el mundo de la magia y existen sistemas de escapismo trucados que se aproximan a los juegos de magia en el sentido de que el amgo consigue realizar algo imposible.

He buscado la definición de escapismo en el diccionario pero es muy escueta. He buscado escapismo en Google, y prácticamente todas las páginas lo relacionan con la magia. Muchos magos hacen escapismo pero claro, mucho escapismo del que hacen los magos es real, pura habilidad, por tanto... hay queda la duda

Y acotando un poco... "al escapismo con aparatos trucados lo consideráis magia?"

Bueno, este hilo trataba sobre Houdini, siento desviar el tema, pero creo que podría ser un debate interesante.

Esta página de la Wikipedia empieza definiéndolo como ilusionista, después lo define como "mago en la especialidad del escapismo" y termina hablando en el mismo sentido que MJJMarkos diciendo que para él la magia eran simplemente trucos explicables.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Houdini

Vamos, un poquito de todas las opiniones.

Sin embargo, en la misma enciclopedia pero en versión inglesa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Houdini
Hablan de su faceta como mago no escapista, comentando que comenzó con cartomagia tradicional, llegndo a considerarse él mismo "the King of cards" y que en una actuación de escena no dedicada al escapismo consiguió desaparecer un elefante.

----------


## eidanyoson

No sé si sería el mejor, pero suena a el qué más ego subido tenía....

----------


## ignoto

Mucho escapismo perooo...
¿Cuantos os habéis leido su acto de telepatía?
No digo que sea bueno ni malo.
Ni siquiera hablo de si era original o plagiado.
No me meto en su genial presentación de las agujas enhebradas con dentista y todo.


Pero...
*¿Cuantos habéis leido su acto de telepatía?*

Os aviso que está publicado, a la venta y que yo lo compré hace menos de seis meses.

¿Cuantos habéis leido lo que se comenta de él en el "Magia y presentación"?

Es pura curiosidad, no pretendo mortificar a nadie.

----------


## rabino

todo lo que quieras master, mi post fue para debatir que no solo Tamariz es un maestro (aclaro de nuevo, es un idolo mio) sino que hay otros muy grandes, incluyendo a houdini.
un abraso  :Wink1: .

----------


## Zurraspas

Como bien dice MJJMarkos, Houdini no era "mago", él lo que hacía era desprestigiar a los mediums. A la muerte de su madre, un medium, le hizo una sesión de espiritismo y supuestamente su madre entro en el cuerpo de una mujer y le habló a Houdini. Para éste, fue un insulto, ya que su madre nunca hablabá en inglés, y la mujer le habló en ingles. Pasado un tiempo Houdini se centro en desvelar todos los secretos de los mediums, como hacer sonar objetos, tirar ropa, periódicos... atado a una silla, como si los espíritus los arrojaran. Con esto hizo un espectaculo que lo hizo conocer por todos los lugares, con lo que se ganó la antipatía de los mediums que le hecharon una maldición para que muriera. Pasado un tiempo lo consiguieron, aunque hay viene el dilema de su muerte. Apendicitis, Puñetazo del universitario, los espiritus...

----------


## hmchmchmc

Me gustaria que se recordara que ayer, se cumplieron los 80 años desde la muerte de Houdini. Fue una gran perdida. 

┼Houdini┼
Nunca te olvidaremos.

----------


## arabell

Alguien a leído "engañar a houdini"?

----------


## b12jose

Yo lo empecé... y remarco empecé porque no he sido capaz de terminarlo...

----------


## arabell

b12jose estaba pensando comprarmelo......  pero con tus animos.... No se, no se.
¿es un toston?

----------


## b12jose

Hombre... cada uno tiene un gusto diferente, seguro que encuentras quien te diga que el libro es muy bueno... o quizás si lo lees después de que yo te diga que a mi me aburrió hasta el punto de termiarlo digas que no me entiendes porque el libro es muy bueno... Es complicado recomendar o no un libro... 

Para mi el libro es flojo... no me gustó y por eso no lo he terminado... pero fuera de mi propia opinión personal, única e intransferible... poco más te puedo ayudar... 

Lo siento

----------


## b12jose

Es más... para muestra un botón: http://www.amazon.es/Enga%C3%B1ar-Ho.../dp/8499923682 yo creo que bien hemos leido libros diferentes o nuestras percepciones son distintas... es lo que te decía sobre recomendar un libro...

----------


## arabell

Gracias por tu opinión única e intransferible. Al final me lo descargare, son 10 e, y espero poder terminarlo. Os cuento.

----------


## b12jose

Jejejej, espero que te guste... ya nos contarás que tal  :Wink1:

----------

